# glibc-Downgrade wegen bereits installierten nvidia-drivers?

## sprittwicht

Watt geht denn jetzt schon wieder ab?

Emerge möchte meine glibc von 2.9_p20081201-r2 auf 2.5-r4 downgraden.

```

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-libs/glibc:2.2

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-libs/glibc-2.5-r4', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/glibc-2.3[nptl] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60', 'nomerge')

    (and 13 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=sys-libs/glibc-2.6 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3', 'nomerge')

    >=sys-libs/glibc-2.8 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-video/vlc-1.0.2', 'nomerge')

    (and 13 more)

```

```
# diff /var/db/pkg/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/nvidia-drivers-180.60.ebuild /usr/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60.ebuild

3c3,5

< # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60.ebuild,v 1.6 2009/08/03 00:47:30 cardoe Exp $

---

> # $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60.ebuild,v 1.7 2009/10/06 16:58:13 jer Exp $

>

> EAPI="2"

24a27

>       elibc_glibc? ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.3[nptl] )

222a226

> }

224c228,229

<       # Patches go below here, add brief description

---

> src_prepare() {

>       # Please add a brief description for every added patch

527,529d531

<       # If we've got nptl, we've got tls

<       built_with_use --missing true sys-libs/glibc nptl && return 0

<

```

Watt is datt, watt macht datt? Ich will datt nich.

----------

## firefly

da wurde das ebuild verändert ohne ein revision bump...

einfach paket re-emergen dann sollte der downgrade nicht mehr passieren.

----------

## Necoro

Das Problem dürfte wohl eher das [nptl] in dem Dependencyatom sein... Denn glibc-2.9 hat das nicht mehr ... also zieht er eine Version rein, die das hat.

Wenn glibc-2.9 nptl standardmäßig aktiviert hat (ich weiß es nicht), würde ich nen Bug-Report aufmachen um im nvidia-Zeugs den String auf

```
elibc_glibc? ( || ( >=sys-libs/glibc-2.3[nptl] >=sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201 ) )
```

zu ändern

----------

## sprittwicht

Welches Paket? Nvidia-Treiber bringt nichts.

Glibc? Im aktuellen Ebuild kann ich kein nptl-USE-Flag finden, wie es vom neuen nvidia-Ebuild gefordert wird (>=sys-libs/glibc-2.3[nptl]).

Warum müssen solche massiven Änderungen eigentlich immer ohne Erhöhung der Ebuild-Revision über die Bühne gehen?

Ist ja nicht das erste Mal das sowas gründlich in die Hose geht.

Gerade etwas angepisst...

----------

## Necoro

Ah -- hat sich schon erledigt -> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=286961 und https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287939

----------

## sprittwicht

Schön, dann hat sich das ja beim nächsten sync erledigt.

Was mich aber mal wieder wirklich ärgert: glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2 ist stable, nvidia-drivers-180.60 ist stable. Hätte man das neue Ebuild nur ein einziges (!) Mal installiert, anstatt es gleich ungetestet in den offiziellen Portage-Tree einzuchecken, hätte man  wahrscheinlich einigen Usern unnötigen Ärger erspart.

Soll jetzt keine Klugscheißerei sein, aber sowas ist halt... Naja.

----------

## Necoro

Tja ... das fiel halt unter "das ändert ja nix ... andere Form gleicher Inhalt"-Glaube  :Smile: 

----------

## sprittwicht

Jaja... Berühmte letzte Worte...  :Smile: 

----------

